# Porter Cable Sander How To?



## RockTape (Dec 3, 2008)

I've used it now on 3 jobs but have not quite mastered yet. Is their any special tips/techniques ?


----------



## plasterworld (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey,

I lease/hire out the flex & porta-cable sanders to DIY & public. The only tip I give them is dont stop, start on a part of the plasterboard that isn't plastered and make sure the head is always moving and never stopped on plaster, start on medium speed while learning then max speed when you feel you are comfortable doing so.

Regards

Paul


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yea just start from the bottom standing the the side, try not to bend the head so back with its in an awkard position. Start off at speed 1, and work your way up. 5 If the fastest.


----------

